# What breed am i ?????



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone know at all please and the sex ( 9 week old )


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a Black sumatra to me, but the comb doesnt look right. My opinion is pullet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I looked on google a some and found there is also a black Australorp is all black as well and has a single comb but fatter body shape. The Sumatra should have a pea comb and is more slender.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

This is when it was a chick


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol Both the breeds I mentioned have babies that look like that. Where did you get her from ? I'm thinking Australorp since there is less white one the head as a chick.

Black Australorp chicks from feathersite.com









Black Sumatra chicks


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

I got the eggs from eBay all mix eggs and breeds, iv just message the seller asking her if she has that breed think I will stick to hatching mixed silkie and some sexlinks from now on lol


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Comments: I see the toenails are white, Australorps have white nails. The comb is entirely black, with my australorps, one had a pale-pink comb as a chick, the other was mottled black and pink, which has now developed into a plum look and the comb etc on a Sumatra is plum (also called gypsy) Your bird seems to have a blue sheen. I(s this just the flash/lighting? Australorps have a green sheen occasionally hinting at plum, but Sumatras have a green sheen also. Australorps have soft silky feathers, fluffy makes them look big and round as they get older, but yours give me the impression of longer legs. Yours is likely some cross, and I wouldn't rule out a "long crower" in the mix. Don't worry much about "breed", you got what you got, you may have some great meat birds, or some great layers, and/or some really beautiful birds. The heart of a chicken is still a good thing, and hybrids can result in health, vigor, and can possibly surpass purebred parents in some ways. My amber-whites are hybrid, only 5 months old, laying daily, already up to large eggs with the occasional extra large double-yolker (biggest so far 69 grams, just 1 gram from jumbo) who are also supposed to be great meat birds (Dual purpose). Although not named as sex-links, the amber-whites ARE sex-linked. Let me stop talking about my girls, I just wanted to illustrate a point. Happiness comes, not from having what you want, but from wanting what you have. Enjoy your chooks, post pictures of them as they get older, and when full grown, we can try guessing with perhaps more accuracy. I also recently read that some chickens don't fully develop all of their colors for a couple of years. Oh, today I heard the first full-blown cackle from one of my girls, not just squawk and talk. So, let me leave you with this thought: bukbukbukbuKAK.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bev - this looks just like my Australorp did at that age. She is now about 18 weeks old


----------

